# Comprobacion de Circuitos Integrados



## Panoramix6 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yo siempre he trabajado (lo poco que he hecho) a base de transistores, y del mundo de los integrados no tengo ningún conocimiento. Y me preguntaba si alguno de ustedes que tienen mas experiencia en la electrónica podría  ayudarme, pues a saber por ejemplo a verificar que el integrado este en buen estado, a saber como ponerlo (me refiero a saber cual pata es la tierra y estas cosas). No se, todo lo que puedan aportar para aprender sobre esto. Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## pic-man (Nov 28, 2008)

Lo mejor es que de cada integrado que vayas a usar consultes su hoja de datos (datasheet). En internet hay muchas páginas que puedes consultar. Algunas son:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/


----------



## pepechip (Nov 28, 2008)

no hay ningun criterio estandar para comprobar un integrado. Tal y como dice pic-man lo mejor es coger su datasshel y verificar su corecto funcionamiento.


----------



## Panoramix6 (Dic 1, 2008)

A lo que me refiero con comprobar el integrado, es que si se puede hacer algo como con los transistores, coger un multimetro y medir entre base, colector y emisor para saber si esta en corte. Porque con la hoja de datos tengo como ponerlo, pero como puedo saber (midiendo con el multimetro u otra herramienta) si el integrado que tengo no esta defectuoso?


----------



## DANIEL086 (Dic 15, 2008)

no hay otra manera de comprobar si el integrado esta en perfectas condiciones solamente  implementarlo y ver su funcionamineto nu se puede con  multimetro ni nada po el estilo


----------



## NAF (Dic 15, 2008)

Hay una forma de comprobar aproximadamente el estado de un CI. Consiste en identificar mediante el datasheet, ecg o incluso la serigrafia del impreso las patitas +, masa y eventualmente - y comprobar con el tester la existencia de valores muy altos (sino infinitos) de resistencia entre estas con respecto al resto de los pines. Yo uso esta tecnica en el taller con buenos resultados. saludos.


----------



## kahome (May 3, 2010)

para que se utilizan los circuitos integrados en celectores de datos


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2010)

existe la forma de probar lso integrados muchachos.
es vieja y es parte de la organizacion de un tecnico:

extisten 3 tachos en el taller:
1 -- componentes nuevos
2--- componentes dudosos
3 -- el tacho.

cuando uds. arman un circuito lo hacen con un ci nuevo , una vez que la felicidad los envolvio (luego de semanas de frustracion) y vuestro circuito funciona ok :
van al recipiente 2 , buscan los cis que tienen el mismo codigo que el ci que han usado en vuestro proyecto.
ylo cambian (obvio que proyecto nuevo va con zocalo....no es falta de confianza, es experiencia  ) .

ponen ...prueban.....ponen.....prueban.

y asi el tacho 2 se vacia de esos cis y pasan al 1 o al 3 .


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 3, 2010)

Hola 

En el caso de compuertas puedes emedir con el multimetro sus salida con respecto a masa y vcc tendrias que obtener lectura de diodo. Con esto compruebas dinamicamente que tus salidas no estan  dañadas. 

Saludos


----------

